# Spyderco frn Ukpk lightweight



## *Jijoel* (Mar 29, 2010)

My opnion about this slipjoint


http://knifereviews.org/index.php/home/folding-knives/spyderco/152-spyderco-ukpk-lightweight


----------



## Meganoggin (Mar 29, 2010)

Nice review - great photo's.

I've been looking forward to getting a few of these - but alas no shipping date yet.........

Pete


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes, a very nice review. I too prefer the leaf blade design over Spyderco's drop point. Do you think that the Frn UKPK is harder to open and close than a Frn Delica? I mean, is it 2X, or 3X more difficult? I ask this because I wouldn't mind carrying one, but would not like it to close too easily while being used to cut cardboard, for example, as sometimes you need a sawing motion for tough cardboard.

Bill


----------



## Gryffin (Mar 29, 2010)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Do you think that the Frn UKPK is harder to open and close than a Frn Delica? I mean, is it 2X, or 3X more difficult? I ask this because I wouldn't mind carrying one, but would not like it to close too easily while being used to cut cardboard, for example, as sometimes you need a sawing motion for tough cardboard.



If you treat it like a slipjoint, you shouldn't have to worry. If you treat it like a locking knife, you could get hurt.

Look, people made do with slipjoint folding knives for at least a hundred years, without losing fingers on a regular basis. I haven't handled the FRN version, but I have an original UKPK, and it's MUCH harder to close by accident than most of my traditional slipjoints. If it "unlocks accidentally", then the problem isn't with the hardware, but with the "wetware".


----------



## *Jijoel* (Mar 29, 2010)

The big plus on this Ukpk slipjoint is that they are safe slipjoints.

If you put your finger in the finger choil for 4 finger grip the blade can't close.
Just because the finger stops the blade at the choil.
The knife also has a 90 degrees safety feature.
So again some extra force has to be put on the blade to close it completely.

If you compare this to a Sak the Ukpk is much and much safer.
Also more ergonomic and of course one hand opening with the finger choil safety feature. A great edc knife without lock.


I think you won't be dissapointed.




These knives are not as smooth as most locking spyderco's.
You can open en close them with a flick and this is not possible with the slipjoint knives for safety reasons.


----------



## Essexman (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice review, I enjoyed reading that. I wonder how many colours there will be?

Another good point here is how good it is to see a company take notice of it's customers. Sal (Mr Spyderco) takes great pride in his customer service and also is very active on many forums. I've seen posts on another forum where a UKPK broke, amd Sal came alone and sorted it out for the OP. What more could you ask for?


----------



## *Jijoel* (Apr 3, 2010)

Sal is great:twothumbs.
He makes knives for us and with us:thumbsup:.
Spyderco is listening to the customer who buys their knives and will keep changing the knives to the likes of us.


At this time there is the maroon,grey,blue and the orange handled lightweights.
(The orange is the rescue only)

I think spyderco will release more colors just like they did some weeks ago with all the frn delica and endura's.


----------



## Essexman (Apr 3, 2010)

*Jijoel* said:


> Sal is great:twothumbs.
> He makes knives for us and with us:thumbsup:.
> Spyderco is listening to the customer who buys their knives and will keep changing the knives to the likes of us.
> 
> ...


 
I wish I worked for someone like Sal !

Oh nice colours there, but no pink for the wife, ah well never mind, that saves me a few quid!


----------



## *Jijoel* (Apr 13, 2010)

I did a little update on my review:flashlight:.
I added pics of all the types/colors available at this moment.

So the droppoint,leaf sheap and rescue blade.
And colors grey,maroon,orange and light blue.
I don't know if there are more but these are all i know of.
Pics by other visitors from the spydermeet.

http://knifereviews.org/index.php/home/folding-knives/spyderco/152-spyderco-ukpk-lightweight


Joel


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 13, 2010)

Joel, thanks for update pics. The sheep would look good in orange, but maroon is nice and gives it a richer look.

Bill


----------



## gallagho (Apr 28, 2010)

I now EDC a Spyderco UKPK, it's great, no complaints whatsoever


----------



## spankone (Apr 29, 2010)

I've got a grey one on back order


----------

